# Malpractice: Was this doctor a fraud?



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

I sued a doctor years ago over the death of my son. The death was a no brainer issue. She induced me too early, saying the baby had died inside, while I told her I could feel him kicking and begged her to stop. She injected the IV with lots of drugs (stadol) to put me completely in to la la land basically and then added the pitocin. He was born a while later, 1 pound 2 ounces, 12 inches long, alive and fine, except very premature. He died from prematurity.

I do not want to talk about it after all, but it is against Mother rules to delete entire posts, so...I am leaving just this part up.


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Lisa


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I am so sorry that happened to you. No one should ever have to be assulted like that.


----------



## MegEliz (Feb 21, 2011)

I read this yesterday but had no idea if i should respond or not bc i didnt want to offend you after you said you didnt want to talk about it . I say follow your gut. I feel for you and what you went thru


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)




----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## lollie2357 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and how carelessly you were treated.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so very sorry. There are really no words...


----------

